# Hydrostatic drive question



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

My snowblower has a Hydrostatic drive. It does not move unless I push it initially for 50 inches approx. Then it moves normally
The snowblower model is 944.528412 (27" with 305 CC)
Can anybody helps me how can I fix this issue ?
I lost the manual as well. Anyone has the manual of this model ?
I believe I should change the Automatic Fluid. How can I change it ?

Thank you


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Is this a Canadian model?


----------



## goal80 (Jan 16, 2015)

db9938 said:


> Is this a Canadian model?


Yes It is Canadian model


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Chances are that you will have to contact Sears in Canada directly. For some reason, they do not make it easy to just look this stuff up on-line, and they change the model numbers when they cross the border...

Somebody, may come by though, that has this machine, and can help.


----------

